# Pigeon Feather Loss?!?!?!



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I have recently noticed that a couple of my birds are loosing patches of feathers. The patches are all scruffled up and I can see that they are missing some feathers in certain spots. Do they have bugs???? or are they just picking on one another?????? Could this be harmfull to humans???? I don't have any special medications but I do have things like Apple Cider Vinigar. What should I do about this?????


----------



## Rouen (Sep 25, 2009)

just curious, where are the patches? One of my birds is a bully and bites the other on the back of the head if I dont stand guard while she eats, as a result of the bullying she has a patch of feathers missing on the back of her head/neck. does this sound like whats going on?


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

The ones on mine are mostly on the wings. I also saw one or two on other parts of their body.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Watch your birds carefully and you will be able to figure out what is the problem.
If they are scratchy, they may have bugs.
It can be molt.
It is possible that they fight or damage feathers on the loft, trap-door, perches, ceiling etc.
Maybe they fight.

One of my birds lost feathers around the beak and I found out that waterer is the problem, it was placed to high in her cage.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you can find 5% seven dust, give them a dust bath in it, you can put it in a bag or use a powder puff to apply, for the bag you put the bird in the bag with his head out of it and massage the powder in the feathers... not sure if you can find the seven dust this time of year though it is out in stores for gardens in the spring. I have found it at wal-mart in the garden section or a feedstore may have it also.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I have noticed that they DO pick on one another and all the patches so far are on the males; but I would think that it would be too many patches for them to just be fighting. They don't seem to be ichy but I really don't know how thay act when they have irritated skin. Would an ACV bath help????????


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I've looked through their feathers and I don't see any signs of bugs or anything. I haven't seen them loose alot of feathers yet this year so it could still just be molting but it's a little late for that.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Xavier, they are probably pecking each other. If you don't have the room to seperate them, try providing perches with dividers between them and placing a few wide boards about 6 inches above the floor and any shelves, that they can get under, so that the other birds can't peck at them.
Keith


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree with Kevin 110%. It is not time, in this area (Midwest) when Parasites show up, MAYBE in VERY Rare situations, but not the Norm. 
Also, what is the diet of the birds in Question?


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Keith: That could very well be the reason but I don't understand why I've had them for a good 5 months and havn't seen any of this before???? I'll see if I can put some dividers up though.

LUCKYT: I feed them a variety of wild bird seeds mixed together. Corn, red millet, white millet, sunflower, and alot of others; these are just the ones of the top of my head. For some reason I cant seem to find any popcorn, safflower, or types of peas in any of the stores around here.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe they are just Maturing? Also, you will find it much better to invest in a bag of a good Pigeon mix. In the long run it would be cheaper,and better for the Birds. Dave


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> Maybe they are just Maturing? Also, you will find it much better to invest in a bag of a good Pigeon mix. In the long run it would be cheaper,and better for the Birds. Dave


I'm still looking around all the stores for a good pigeon mix. I might be going to a pigeon show pretty soon so I'll try to get some there.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Xavier, with the longer amount of daylight the breeding season is starting.
My cocks have started strutting and courting a lot and I am starting to get quite a few more eggs than I've had in the last few months.
It's possble that your cocks are beating up on each other because of the increase in hormones.
Do you have equal numbers of hens and cocks?
Have your cocks been more active?
Keith


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I do have more cocks than hens, and yes, they've been a little more active lately. I'll try to put some more perches in' stuff up, but the problum is that I'm going to be getting a new loft in a month and we are going to use that one for other stuff.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Also, how big is your coop and how many birds do you have?


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I have a 12*12*10 foot coop, and I have 8 birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

birds+me=happy said:


> I have a 12*12*10 foot coop, and I have 8 birds.


Im guessing a 12x12 with 8 birds... some would have 150 birds stuffed in there. yours must echo...lol..

birds can get parasites anytime of year, and in the winter as they do not bath as much in the winter. keeping their baths up with the 30 mule team borax in it will help keep them clean... you will know soon enough if you have a problem, it could be a mite or a lice, mites suck blood, lice live off the feather scuff and feather parts, both can be treated topically, but the mites can be treated internally with meds like ivermec. it could have nothing to do with parasites. a slow molt can mean poor diet. it really is just a guessing game without a diagnosis. so treat for all of them to cover all your basis.


----------

